# Accuracy International......



## Cabbage Head (Sep 3, 2014)

Great rifle an AIAE from 2003.  Sitting in a Hog Saddle.   After over 7000 rounds still shoots better then me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 3, 2014)

Always liked that chassis


----------



## pardus (Sep 3, 2014)

Cabbage Head said:


> Great rifle an AIAE from 2003.  Sitting in a Hog Saddle.   After over 7000 rounds still shoots better then me.





This is my ultimate bolt gun.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 11, 2014)

Same rifle in a T&E pack.  Not one to use to carry around for days on end.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 7, 2014)

Soon to be seen in Plano/Tenzing catalog......  Did a photo shoot for them.  Maybe I can be famous.   Already have the face for radio.........


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 10, 2015)

Just got the digital copy of the catalog.  They will be at Shot Show.  Not the best pic........  

Looks like I have to keep my day job


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2015)

I bet wifey is very proud.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 10, 2015)

Even Quasimodo would look hot while looking through a scope in a firing position. 

All kidding aside, it's a good look. I bet HH6 is proud as can be.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks.  Ya, she thought it looked pretty cool.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2015)

They should have covered up your ugly mug.  Congrats!


----------

